# Trigopharm dnp



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Iv just ordered trigopham dnp 100mg caps. It's powder. Does anyone no wot the dif is with powder an cyrstal. Was the dh 125 tabs powder.

I no not great time to start so I'm leaving it till the heat wave goes

Diggyv your help required!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Iv just ordered trigopham dnp 100mg caps. It's powder. Does anyone no wot the dif is with powder an cyrstal. Was the dh 125 tabs powder.
> 
> I no not great time to start so I'm leaving it till the heat wave goes
> 
> Diggyv your help required!!


Powder and crystal are just the two standard forms that DNP comes in. DH was Crystal I believe. I've used both and both work. Have not used the same dosages of each to know which , if any, had a greater impact. Crystal is supposed to be more bang for your buck as it gets in quicker and so your levels rise faster, but I have no personal point of reference to substantiate this.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Powder and crystal are just the two standard forms that DNP comes in. DH was Crystal I believe. I've used both and both work. Have not used the same dosages of each to know which , if any, had a greater impact. Crystal is supposed to be more bang for your buck as it gets in quicker and so your levels rise faster, but I have no personal point of reference to substantiate this.


Ok mate. Thanks for replying. So the powder won't have the heat an the sweats lik I had from the dhacks or il still have the heat an sweats. Just not as bad.

I'm back on the 100mg every 12 hours. I no you'd said 200mg at once. But in a weird way I lik it lol

Thank again


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dee11 said:


> Ok mate. Thanks for replying. So the powder won't have the heat an the sweats lik I had from the dhacks or il still have the heat an sweats. Just not as bad.
> 
> I'm back on the 100mg every 12 hours. I no you'd said 200mg at once. But in a weird way I lik it lol
> 
> Thank again


Oh you'll still sweat  , but probably not as intense.


----------



## donotgiveup (Nov 21, 2013)

how did it go with that order? was the product genuine?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Crystal is 20% Na so your getting less DNP mg for mg, but as you have powder assuming there correctly dosed you will should have 100mg of DNP per cap. As for crystal being more potent (im assuming for the equivilent amount of actual DNP) i can say as ive never had powder.


----------



## FitScorpioChick (Jul 13, 2014)

Dee11 said:


> Iv just ordered trigopham dnp 100mg caps. It's powder. Does anyone no wot the dif is with powder an cyrstal. Was the dh 125 tabs powder.
> 
> I no not great time to start so I'm leaving it till the heat wave goes
> 
> Diggyv your help required!!


Where where can I get trigopham dnp? I tried amazon but they've got some cheap knock off.


----------



## FitScorpioChick (Jul 13, 2014)

Where can I buy DNP at??


----------

